# Nevermore - The Madness of Poe A Haunted Love Story Halloween Pictures 2013



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Better late than....Nevermore

Here's a link to some of our Nevermore Poe Halloween Party. It was a Poe Wedding Theme -- thus the Haunted Love Story. I can't seem to find the outside pictures or the night time photos with all the lighting but here are the party guests and some of the deccorations. My husband was Poe and I was the Raven. 

http://s224.photobucket.com/user/kimb1023/library/Nevermore


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome photos. I love the costumes!


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Great set up! Bet that was a fun party


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great!!

Those pics belong in a magazine!! Really great job!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Very elegant! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I got a PM that my link was broken so let's try it again. 


http://s224.photobucket.com/user/kimb1023/library/Nevermore


----------



## Lon2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Great pics! The decorations and costumes fit perfect with your theme.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice decorating and definitely could be used in a magazine layout.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like it was a great event! Love your pics and costumes!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! Amazing! Please tell us details on your raven costume, like where you got it (or homemade?) Looks awesome! Also love your decor, the lighting is very lovely especially around the fireplace. :3


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> Wow! Amazing! Please tell us details on your raven costume, like where you got it (or homemade?) Looks awesome! Also love your decor, the lighting is very lovely especially around the fireplace. :3



Kittyvibe -- Making the Raven costume was lots of fun and pretty easy just lots of strung feathers and fabric glue. I don't sew but like to make my costumes-- fabric glue is my friend  I used Schlappen Strung feathers and Fabri-tac is my favorite fabric glue. I glued the feathers to a simple black dress and long black gloves, I pinned them into a black bob wig and made a cuff to go around my ankles. I just happened upon the great tights  The feathers are very easy to work with because they are already sewn together.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok B Scary....your decor and costumes were jaw dropping. You must do interior design and/or photography. The details are everywhere and are spot on. Perfect...Who made your invites? Very original....


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

matrixmom said:


> Ok B Scary....your decor and costumes were jaw dropping. You must do interior design and/or photography. The details are everywhere and are spot on. Perfect...Who made your invites? Very original....


Thanks so much! I made the invitations. I am an event planner and Halloween is the one event each year that I do for myself. My hubby takes the pictures so I can't take credit for them.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting the details, especially the strung feather brand, very informative. Love everything!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I love this! Such an amazing job B Scary. Us Florida gals have to make our own Halloween as it's so hard to pretend it's Fall when it's 100 degrees out and you are sweating to death!


----------

